# 200 Amp Service Ground Wire Size???



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

Grounds rods never need larger than a #6. If you have a water pipe or other electrode connection the rules are different.


----------



## redleg23 (Aug 20, 2011)

Nope, no water lines involved. thanks


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

200 amp. service requires #3 copper wire from panel to water pipe that qualifies as a ground electrode however you can use #6 to ground rods.


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

AllanJ said:


> 200 amp. service requires #3 copper wire from panel to water pipe that qualifies as a ground electrode however you can use #6 to ground rods.



#3? T250.66 says #4 Cu or #2 Al.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Also, the grounding electrode conductor in most areas should NOT originate from the meter pan. It should originate from the main panel/disconnect.

Most POCO's have eliminated the option of placing the GEC connection from inside the locked meter pan.


----------

